# What To Do?..bad Belly Bite



## zerosync (May 7, 2011)

Hi,
My smallest RBP suffered what l believe is a very serious belly bite(looks like multiple bites) he is not that much smaller then the rest and was usually the one nipping the others(not often but every once in a while).. The have been together for about 1-2 weeks now. I didn't notice the bite when I was feeding them but after about an 1 hour i noticed it (maybe it happened when they were all fighting over the meat) he is transferred into a small hospital tank with nothing in it.. he still swims around fine and eats(not as much as before though) yesterday it looked like a clean bite but now its white around the edges and looks like its almost leaking a little bit of white goo or something(you can really notice the white stuff in the pictures). Im wondering what i should do to give him the best chance for survival if this is a bad bite





























Sorry if images don't work.. my first post


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Redbellies are amazing at overcoming their injuries. Its great that you seperated him from the others for now, I would treat him with Melafix and Pimafix.

How often are you feeding them? Baby reds benefit from multiple feedings per day 4-5 of varied foods such as pellets, bloodworms, tilapia, raw shrimp and smelts.

He will be back to his normal self in the next couple of weeks


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks like he'll probably live this one though I'm sure there will be others who think he's dooomed! Just do what ksls dose and watch over him to see if it's getting better or worse.

What is your tank's temp? When my reds were babies lowering the temp from 84ish to 72-74 stopped them from nipping at one another, now that they are older I just bumped the temp back up to mid 80's.


----------



## zerosync (May 7, 2011)

After looking at these pictures the bite dont look real bad in them. I also meant to say u CANT** see the white stuff in the pictures.. but today the white stuff looks to be gone but around the edges is still white and hes not eating but he's swimming around fine and doesnt look hurt... when i get a good view of his belly it looks like i can see his insides :/


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's a pretty good chunk out of a touchy spot, but if he's okay so far he probably will be for the longrun too.
Looks like major organs were probably missed, otherwise he'd be showing signs of dying already.

Like K said, P's have amazing healing capabilities.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

He looks like he may be fine... hopefully his genitals are still all in tact. GL


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol


----------

